# Alice in Chains cd case as filter.



## NEPats37 (Mar 15, 2007)

I was looking through my cds and found an Alice in Chaains cd with a bright green case and a bright purple case under the cd. I decided to use them as filters and heres what i got. These are the real colors not photoshop. I just got them developed and scanned them as is.


----------



## loser101 (Mar 15, 2007)

doesnt work for me, the link that is...


----------



## NEPats37 (Mar 15, 2007)

loser101 said:


> doesnt work for me, the link that is...


 
ALL SET


----------



## jokr (Mar 15, 2007)

You can't remote link from angelfire.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah doesn't work.  I want to see it!


----------



## NEPats37 (Mar 16, 2007)

ok finally it works i hate angelfire.
not what do you all think


----------



## karissa (Mar 16, 2007)

Lol.. creative idea... seems to work.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 16, 2007)

Very creative. You get bonus points for the choice of albums.


----------



## bluerangeriii (May 5, 2007)

the purple one works for me the green one not so much.


----------



## lasershot (May 6, 2007)

2nd one isnt doing much for me...


----------



## babechik232 (Jan 27, 2012)

I love lice in chains and I love these photos. Nice job


----------



## unpopular (Jan 27, 2012)

thumbs if you owned this album!


----------



## kazwicca (Feb 27, 2012)

Liking the first pic here.

Their first album without Laine


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2012)

It is amazing how Zombie threads never die...


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 27, 2012)

very cool


----------

